#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Matlab Chemical Engineering books

## Speereht

Can anyone upload these books???

Programming for Chemical Engineers Using C, C++, and MATLAB
Introduction to chemical engineering computing===>this is not necessary: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks in advance!!See More: Matlab Chemical Engineering books

----------


## neevan

Please upload the above said book : Programming for Chemical Engineers Using C, C++, and MATLAB ...

Thanks a ton!

----------


## ramza

nEED This book too  :Wink:

----------


## samiwarraich

link is dead plz upload it again

----------


## ramza

does anybody want to share this book ? ;>

----------


## Clay

Link:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chemnguyents

> Link:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Clay

----------


## Clay

> Programming for Chemical Engineers Using C, C++, and MATLAB



Anyone can upload this book ?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## alapatik

Please upload this book again. Thanks.

----------


## thaihy

Please re-upload this book. Thanks folks

----------

